# autoclaves



## djpase (May 13, 2017)

i have spending all day brewing. most the time is sterilizing for me. will a few autoclaves work better and faster? currently use 10% bleach wash, then 70 rubbing alc wash. let dry, then oven for an hour at 400.  but my media bottle say 120 degree max. haven't had a problem yet but if they break im screwed. im thinking of investing in a few autoclave for the bottles, flasks, rods, media bottles. crimper. ect. might save some time. i never used an autoclave though, any input would help. can i stack bottles on top of each other or does everything have to not be touching? if so i need like 20 autoclave and thats not gonna happen lol


----------



## AR-15 (May 17, 2017)

I use to use an autoclave. I could do like 80 10ml bottles at a time. Cost like 5k though....AR....


----------



## AR-15 (May 17, 2017)

Forgot to mention mine had trays that you could either completely remove to sterilize the big stuff or you could slide like 3 or 4 tray's in the autoclave allowing you to sterilize a bunch of 10 or 20 ml viles at a time. For me at that time it was well worth the money because I could do a bunch of viles in no time and when they came out they were crystal clear which gave me piece of mind. Wish I still had it cause I would of just gave it to you. It paid for itself ten times over. Fucker weighed a ton though....AR....


----------



## djpase (May 23, 2017)

damn bro i really would have appreciated it it soo much. i have seen some steam ones on ebay and amazon for $300 or so. but  i know u cant have anything touching which is which is where ur shelves would have came in perfect . thx for the info and offer bro, def well much appreciated ar


----------



## ALLEX (May 24, 2017)

Pressure cooker. Same thing.


----------



## khungus03 (Jun 4, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> Pressure cooker. Same thing.



Exactly. You can pick up a stove top pressure cooker for $30 and it does essentially the same thing. I put a small wire rack from a flavorwave infrared oven in it and set bottles/vials on top of that so their not in direct contact with the heated surface.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 6, 2017)

Autoclave for a big operation. Otherwise it would be a waste of $


----------



## 8uckwh34t (Oct 8, 2017)

Specifically, electric pressure cooker for the win! more accurate than stove-top varieties. Try to find one with a stainless steel removable pot. load it up, turn the dial and voila! 
I'd suggest only using it for this purpose...not food prep lol


----------

